

CourseTalk: Reviews for Udacity, Coursera, and edX - jspaulding
http://coursetalk.org/

======
russelluresti
Things I like: \- the sign up form was really easy, which is good \- I like
the star rating / comment combination, as it allows people to give details \-
the ability to rank the difficulty of a course is nice (I'm assuming you have
plans to somehow display this data once you have enough of it seeded) \- the
ability to filter courses by tag is good (though who is deciding the tags?)

Things that could be improved: \- the Sign In With Twitter didn't work for me,
I got an error \- I'd like to see a more detailed rating system (like rating
the course on several criteria - 3 stars for material, 5 stars for instructor
responsiveness, etc) \- I think the ability to up-vote or down-vote reviews
would be nice \- The comment section should be more helpful in writing a
review (suggest things the reviewer should talk about)

The value in this type of system is around the quality of the feedback. To
that end, you need to make it a priority to get quality reviews from users.
Having suggestions of what the user should write about, weighting reviews by
up-votes, etc. are just ways to increase the quality of the reviews you
receive. Things like "Nice course." aren't going to be helpful to anyone.

~~~
jspaulding
You are totally right about the quality of feedback and these all seem like
really good suggestions thank you. I don't know what's going on with the
Twitter sign-in.. It was working yesterday. bah!

~~~
techpeace
Twitter deprecated an oauth endpoint yesterday, so I'd check the URLs that
you're attempting to hit. We ran into this yesterday, as well.

------
jspaulding
Please let me know if you have suggestions for the site, thanks.

~~~
henrik_w
It would also be good with a "Was this review helpful"-button a la Amazon, so
the reviews can be ordered according to helpfulness.

~~~
jspaulding
Agreed. Was thinking to take a few features from Amazon :)

------
duiker101
Looks nice, I was looking into this courses so this might help.

Just one suggestion, I know you might want to expand using social media, but
those buttons up there really annoy me. Can you put them at the bottom of the
page or somewhere else?

~~~
jspaulding
Yeah, I had a tough time making those look pretty. Removed for now.

------
smagch
Why do I redirect to coursetalk.org when I go to lunchtree.com?

~~~
jspaulding
haha.. yes, well LunchTree was a previous project that is not currently
active.. I'm not sure why it is forwarding.. I must have done that at some
point.

~~~
smagch
You must have configured iptables or reverse proxy wrongly.

